# Recovery is possible!!!



## kuzembo (Jul 22, 2018)

You just have to follow these steps:

1) Understand , Accept and dont lose hope

DP/DR is the symptom of Anxiety. They are mental illness, and don't worry. It is temporary. You just need to be aware of it, accept it, but no, really accept it. You need to target anxiety, and change your brain FLOW. I cured this, the person on the street cured it, SO DON'T LOSE HOPE. Please adopt this mind-set, please please please please.

2) Don't suppress your thoughts

Another thing with this illness, bad thoughts. Am I going crazy, Am I a psychopath? Guess what...

First of all, no you are not. Crazy people don't know that they are crazy...

Second, STOP.

STOP FEEDING ANXIETY. It is easy to say, I know, but you literally are feeding it by doing researches.

Do not supress your thoughts. Do not NOT thing about it. When the sensations come, just ... Don't take them seriously.

Remember, please, you are ILL, your brain is ILL, and it is tricking you into putting all the shitty garbage in your mind.

ALL THE BAD THOUGHTS ARE RANDOM.

They are AGIAN , RANDOM. You did not make them UP, you can NOT control them.

Think of this-

You are in a cage, and a bully comes behind the cage. He is calling you names, you are just angry at him, you want him to stop.

Well, if you don't pay attention, he will get bored of it.

Cage is anxiety 
Bully are the thoughts 
You are you.

It may take days and weeks to get over this, but trust me.

YOU ARE NOT YOUR THOUGHTS

3) Distract yourself

Play video games, Go out with friends, Eat new kind of food. Go to gym, enjoy life. Do the fun stuff

4) Am I cured?

You will know. Don't be impatient. Also please

Every person has a mild anxiety. When you get cured, life is never and was never only good path. There are good and bad roads.

5) Just adopt I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT ism

You have one life, you may feel bad right now, but live in the present. Future is unknown, and just don't give a fuck about it. Thing you have is curable by changing brain flow.

Please

Don't

Lose

Hope


----------

